# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergisch; maar voor wat??

## Hella

Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden allergische reacties/verschijnselen, en dan in de vorm van steeds maar dichte bijholtes, neus en keel. Ik heb al allergisch onderzoek (hooikoorts, voedsel en metalen) gehad, maar ze kunnen het niet vinden  :Frown: 

Nu heb ik ook sinds februari steeds galbulten, en dit is gekomen na het plaatsen van een titanium steg in mijn onderkaak. Ik zou volgens de heren niet allergisch zijn voor titanium, maar waar die galbulten dan wel vandaan kwamen wisten ze ook niet  :Confused: 

Ik weet dat ik een nikkel en palladium allergie heb maar die ga ik uit de weg.

In krijg in september nogmaals een uitgebreid onderzoek in het VU Amsterdam, maar ik vrees met grote vrezen.

Heeft iemand hier ook allergische reacties/verschijselen waarvan niet bekend is waar het vandaan komt. Zo ja, want voor verschijnselen heb je dan en wat voor medicatie krijg je daarvoor!

----------


## Luuss0404

Wat vervelend Hella, ik hoop dat ze bij het volgende onderzoek wel kunnen achterhalen waar je klachten vandaan komen! 
Ik heb een vriend die na allerlei tests ook niet wist waar hij allergisch voor scheen te zijn en dus bleef rondlopen met jeuk, bultjes, rode vlekken en andere ongemakken. Bleek hij niet tegen bepaalde stoffen in wasmiddelen te kunnen en nu gebruikt hij alleen Ariel wasmiddel en is hij van al zijn klachten af. (dit heeft hij samen met zijn moeder moeten uittesten hoor, want er was schijnbaar destijds nog geen test voor en ik weet niet of dat nu wel zo is)
Ikzelf ben allergies voor nikkel, palladium (ooit oorbellen gekregen waarop stond dat ze zilver waren, niet dus dus gelijk bloemkool oren, dus nu draag ik alleen goud, zilver en titanium), ik heb hooikoorts (gebruik homeopatische pillen van A. Vogel), ik ben allergies voor rood vlees (eet dat dus ook niet) en ik heb een erg gevoelige huid (kan tegen veel producten niet want dan krijg ik een nog drogere huid, nog meer jeuk of allerlei vlekken, dus gebruik alleen producten waarvan ik weet dat ik daar die symptomen niet van krijg en gebruik geen make-up)
Hella heb je de laatste maanden iets anders gegeten, gedronken of gebruikt qua wasmiddel, make-up, shampoo ofzo muv de titanium steg? 
Wat in de tussentijd zou kunnen werken is peterselie, want peterselie is rijk aan vitamine A en C en bevat flavonoiden die allergische reacties remmen en ontgiftigend werkt en makkelijk toepasbaar is in eten.
Succes en sterkte!

Groetjes

----------


## Hella

Hoi Luus,

dank je wel voor je berichtje. Het duurde even eer ik antwoordde, maar een dierbare is ons afgelopen vrijdag ontvallen. Ik lees dat je vriend ook al deze ongemakken heeft, en bij hem is gelukkig ontdekt waarvoor. Ik gebruik werkelijk niets anders dan anders, maar ik mijn neus gaat al dichter zitten. Van de HA moet ik tot de testen dan maar neusspray met histamine erin gebruiken, naast de anti-histamine pillen. Ik wil die pillen dus niet gebruiken, en die neusspray ook niet meer. Heb nl 10 jaar Rhinocort turbohaler gebruikt (moest van de KNO) en dat was voor de nauwe doorgangen in mijn neus. Nadeel is dat mijn hele neusslijmvlies en keelslijm eraan kapot gaat, dus daarom ermee gestopt. Ik gebruik al jaren Ariel  :Smile: .

Jij bent dus ook behoorlijk allergisch lees ik wel, en wat vervelend is dat hé. Het ergste vind ik nog dat ik gewoon 4 maanden moet wachten voor die testen, en ondertussen wordt ik gewoon al benauwder. Wat wel een ril kan spelen is dat ik 5 maanden lang, dagelijks 2000mg vit.C heb geslikt. In plaats van me beterder voelen ging ik me al beroerder voelen. Ik moest daar van de dermatoloog ook subiet mee stoppen  :Frown:  kan nu nog steeds niet zeggen dat ik me daardoor lekkerder voel  :EEK!: 

Fijn dat je reageerde  :Smile:  Niet dat ik het fijn vind dat je ook zo allergisch bent, maar wel om het feit dat we het kunnen delen en je weet waar ik het over heb.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Hella,

nog gecondoleerd  :Frown: 
Vervelend zeg dat je zolang op de testen en de uitslag moet wachten, ik hoop voor je dat er wat uitkomt, want dan weet je in elk geval wat je kan doen om je klachten te verminderen of te voorkomen! En dat is wel zo prettig.
Zou apart zijn als het aan de vitamine C ligt aangezien elk lichaam dat nodig heeft, maar het zou wel kunnen.
Ja ikzelf heb redelijk wat allergien, maar ik heb ermee leren leven en accepteer het zoals het is. Als ik erge last van mijn hooikoorts heb dan heb ik wel eens een baaldag omdat ik dan mijn bril op moet en eigenlijk liever en beter met lenzen kan kijken, maarja dat gaat wel weer over  :Smile: 
En ik vind het fijn om steun te geven en te krijgen, dan weet je dat je niet de enige bent en sommige mensen die niet weten wat het is begrijpen het niet en kunnen lullig doen, maar hier op het forum probeert iedereen elkaar te helpen  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de klachten niet zullen toenemen.. veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

een paar dagen terug had ik een beetje koorts ik dacht ach het zal wel over gaan. wat bleek nu, mijn tenen van mijn L voet waren onstoken van de ingreep. goed na dat er geen een dokter naar huis wou komen,en we nergens meer terecht konden zijn we naar spoed gegaan. na een grondig onderzoek hebben mij een infuus met pennecilline gegeven, de dokter zei "komt allemaal wel in orde".toen we thuis waren was het al bijna middernacht,dus zijn we maar gaan slapen.maar dan opeens s'nachts werd ik wakker! uitslag, dikke lippen, slikproblemen, enorme jeuk, galbulten noem maar op!!kon mijn nek amper bewegen. we bellen naar spoed, ze zeiden dat is een allergische reactie op pennecilline.nu is mijn vraag? zijn er mensen die dit herkennen, en hoelang duren die symtomen?  :EEK!: 

groetjes,

dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hella ik hoop dat de dagen snel omgaan zodat het voelt alsof je minder lang hoeft te wachten! 

Dotito, wat vervelend zeg dat je een allergische reactie krijgt op iets waarvan je je beter zou moeten voelen, ik hoop dat de reactie snel weg is!

Veel sterkte beide, Liefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

> Hallo Hella,
> 
> nog gecondoleerd 
> Vervelend zeg dat je zolang op de testen en de uitslag moet wachten, ik hoop voor je dat er wat uitkomt, want dan weet je in elk geval wat je kan doen om je klachten te verminderen of te voorkomen! En dat is wel zo prettig.
> Zou apart zijn als het aan de vitamine C ligt aangezien elk lichaam dat nodig heeft, maar het zou wel kunnen.
> Ja ikzelf heb redelijk wat allergien, maar ik heb ermee leren leven en accepteer het zoals het is. Als ik erge last van mijn hooikoorts heb dan heb ik wel eens een baaldag omdat ik dan mijn bril op moet en eigenlijk liever en beter met lenzen kan kijken, maarja dat gaat wel weer over 
> En ik vind het fijn om steun te geven en te krijgen, dan weet je dat je niet de enige bent en sommige mensen die niet weten wat het is begrijpen het niet en kunnen lullig doen, maar hier op het forum probeert iedereen elkaar te helpen 
> Ik hoop voor je dat de klachten niet zullen toenemen.. veel sterkte!
> 
> Groetjes Luuss


Lieve Luuss,

bedankt voor je condoleance. Het was ook een heel hard gegeven  :Frown: . De testen krijg ik nu volgende week, waarvan maandag de 7e de eerste. Ik weet wel dat er een speciale titaniumtest voor me gemaakt is. Verder ook bloedprikken en ze gaat testen op paracetamol, vit. c (of in ieder geval het zuur erin) en nog wat dingen.

Nu was ik naar een therapeut geweest die allergieën kon testen op een apparaat. daar kwam uit dat ik allergisch zou zijn voor ijzermix  :Confused:  (zit ook in rood vlees, donkere groenten en rozijnen, maar is ook een lichaamseigen stof), en parfum. Ik gebruik nu even geen parfum en ook de was draai ik zonder parfummix en wasverzachter. Ik ga dit in het ziekenhuis ook aangeven.

Jij zit er ook behoorlijk in lees ik wel, maar dat heeft in ieder geval een naam. Ik weet nog steeds niet waar ik nou zo allergisch op reageer. Vorige week wel steeds 's morgens dikke ogen en dikke vingers en de rug van beide handen jeukt en brandt erover  :EEK!: . Nu steeds iedere ochtend nog jeukende vingers en 's avonds brandede handen  :Confused: 

Gelukkig krijg ik hier in ieder geval steun en hoef je niet veel uit te leggen. Alleen dat gegeven al maakt dat je je begrepen voelt *pinkt even traantje weg*.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Je krijgt maandag de 7e je eerste, moet je nu dan daarna voor de andere tests verschillende dagen heen? Wel fijn dat ze een test voor jou gemaakt hebben en dat je ongeveer weet waar ze op gaan testen. Je kan idd allergies zijn voor lichaamseigenstoffen... Helpt het wel nu je ijzermix producten niet gebruikt? 
Ja ik ben blij dat mijn allergien een naam hebben en dat ik weet wat ik wel en niet kan en mag  :Smile:  
Je hebt 's ochtends jeukende vingers en 's avonds brandende handen, zijn er dingen die je daarvoor aanraakt die dat kunnen veroorzaken? Krijg je ook bultjes dan op je handen? 
Ik hoop echt voor je dat je te weten komt waar je allergies voor bent!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

Lieve Luuss,

mijn hele rug zat vol, en ook mijn beie armen. Morgen moet ik weer heen voor de 2e aflezing. ook moet er nog een 2e afspraak gemaakt worden voor andere huidpriktesten, want er was geen ruimte meer op mijn armen  :Big Grin: .

In ieder geval kwam de koper op (Nikkel en palladium wist ik al) en de parfum. Ook nog een paar andere, maar die weet ik zelf nog niet omdat ze die morgen nog een keer willen aflezen. Ik vind eht best eng allemaal hoor  :Frown: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Je rug en armen zaten vol buljtes? Na de tests of gewoon thuis zonder tests? Wel fijn dat je nu in elk geval weet dat je niet tegen koper, nikkel, palladium en parfum kan. 
Ik hoop dat je vandaag meer te weten krijgt na de tests die ze herhalen en nieuwe tests. Zou fijn zijn als je precies weet wat je wel en niet moet mijden om af te zijn van branderige gevoelens en andere vervelende reacties. Succes bij de afspraak!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

hallo 

doordat ik vorige keer een allergische reactie heb gekregen door penecilinne,moet ik een testen gaan doen in ziekenhuis. ik zelf heb geen ervaring met die testen. kan iemand mij vertellen wat dit i :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): nhoud? :Wink: 

lieve groetjes,

dotito :Smile:

----------


## Hella

Lieve Luuss, 

zonder die test had ik sinds februari last van galbulten. Nu ik getest ben (ik krijg er nog meer, want er was geen ruimte meer op rug en armen, blijkt dat ik ook een cobalt of kobaltallergie heb. Morgen (maandag 14 september moet ik wederom heen omdat sommige metalen pas later reageren. Mijn ega moet dan ook alle dagen mijn rug blijven omcirkelen met watervaste stift.

Ik kreeg een lijst mee in het engels  :Mad:  waarvoor ik op moest passen en waar er allemaal cobalt inzit. Zijn 4 A-4tjes, dus ik mag eerst aan het vertalen, want er staan best wel moeilijk termen in. Zal wss ook wel make-up en haarverf zijn, maar daar is overheen te komen. Zaak is dat die akelige jeuk in m'n keel en dat branderige gevoel weg gaat. Ook krijg ik 13 oktober bij de kno nog huidpriktesten op pollen ed. Ook daar kan nog iets zitten. Ben dus nog niet klaar  :Frown: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Hella

Dotito,

als je getest gaat worden bij de dermatoloog dan zal je als het goed is een lijst gekregen hebben met wat je vooraf niet of wel moet doen. Vervolgens kunnen ze huidplakkers op je rug gaan doen en huidpriktesten op je armen.

Hierin zitten stoffen verwerkt waarbij gekeken wordt of je er op reageerd. Op de rug plakken ze die stoffen en die moeten 48 uur blijven zitten. De huidpriktesten kunnen ze gelijk aflezen.

Groetjes Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Die galbulten zijn inmiddels weg of heb je daar nog steeds last van?
Vervelend dat je nog een paar keer heen moet  :Frown:  Zit je nu onder de cirkels van de laatste tests? En als je veel cirkels hebt hoe kunnen ze dan weten op welke van de stoffen je gereageerd hebt? Vervelend dat ze je geen Nederlandse lijst hebben gegeven en ja kobalt/cobalt zit in veel producten dus dan moet je goed opletten :S Zou fijn zijn als je na alle tests en ellende weet wat je moet mijden zodat je dat akelige gejeuk en branderige gevoel kwijtraakt!
Heb je inmiddels wel minder last van de reacties? Heel veel succes morgen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Dotito,
> 
> als je getest gaat worden bij de dermatoloog dan zal je als het goed is een lijst gekregen hebben met wat je vooraf niet of wel moet doen. Vervolgens kunnen ze huidplakkers op je rug gaan doen en huidpriktesten op je armen.
> 
> Hierin zitten stoffen verwerkt waarbij gekeken wordt of je er op reageerd. Op de rug plakken ze die stoffen en die moeten 48 uur blijven zitten. De huidpriktesten kunnen ze gelijk aflezen.
> 
> Groetjes Hella


bedankt Hella, voor je reactie.

dotito, :Smile:

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

weet er soms iemand dat je allergische kunt zijn tegen paracetamol.nu gisteren had ik veel rugpijn en nam ik een daf.fort in.s'avonds in bed had ik ineens verschrikkelijke jeuk. ik heb daar nooit geen last van gehad?  :Frown:

----------


## Hella

Dotito,

daar kan je inderdaad allergisch voor zijn, want ik ben dat ook!

----------


## dotito

> Dotito,
> 
> daar kan je inderdaad allergisch voor zijn, want ik ben dat ook!


hey hella,

was je er vroeger ook allergisch aan,of is dat ineens op gekomen bij u. en wilt dat dan zeggen dat ik totaal geen paracetamol meer mag nemen? het is zo ik heb een rugprobleem en soms moet ik iets innemen tegen de pijn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Hella, ik hoop dat je inmiddels meer te weten bent gekomen mbt de tests en uitslag en evt oplossingen  :Smile: 
@ Dotito, word je nu ook getest op allergie voor paracetamol of een bepaalde stof in de paracetamol?
Ik hoop voor jullie dat er een middel is tegen pijn waar jullie wel tegen kunnen!
Succes en sterkte!

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss,

ja 2 oktober moet ik allerlei testen laten doen, ook voor paracetamol en andere medicatie.niet leuk hoor dat je overal jeuk krijgt.

groetjes dotito, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Wat fijn dat je zo snel al terecht kan  :Smile:  Hopen dat je duidelijkheid krijgt en af zal komen van die vervelende jeuk! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

Dotito, 

fijn dat je vandaag al terecht kan.

Groetjes, Hella

Hey lieve Luuss,

Ik heb in ieder geval de uitslag dat ik ook allergisch ben voor kobalt, en dat ik 'irritheen' reageer op parfum, iets van de tandarts en nog wat, maar wat dat is weet ik niet meer. Ze gaan dat in ieder geval nog verdere testen en wel op 13 en 21 oktober. ook zijn er afspraken voor weer nieuwe en andere plakproven en dit is dan 7, 9 en 10 december.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## dotito

hey hella,

ja ben er vanaf van de testen en nu wachten naar de uitslag, 23oktober heb ik de uitslag.maar ze hebben me alleen getest op antibioticum,voor de rest moet ik nog eens terug gaan.

groetjes,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey lieve Hella,

Gelukkig heb je in elk geval iets meer duidelijkheid. Maar nog zoveel tests, jeetje. Zijn het een soort controle tests voor waar je eerder op bent getest of zijn het echt voor compleet andere stoffen? Vervelend dat je zovaak heen moet, maar hopelijk schept dat duidelijkheid!  :Smile:  Veel sterkte in elk geval en veel geduld, want dat zul je nodig hebben met al dat wachten... Ik hoop dat je in de tussentijd minder last hebt van alle ongemakken en je toch leuke dingen kan doen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey lieve Dotito,

Ze hebben alleen op antibioticum getest en je krijgt de uitslag pas 23 oktober, jeetje wat duurt dat ontzettend lang zeg, vooral omdat je in de tussentijd niet weet wat je wel en niet moet innemen om je pijn te verminderen  :Frown:  En je krijgt nog andere tests? Weet je ook al waarvoor of wanneer?
Veel sterkte en liefs,

Luuss

----------


## dotito

hey Luuss,

ja 23 oktober moet ik terug naar de dokter, en dan gaat hij zeggen hoe het verder moet.momenteel heb ik alle pijnmedicatie met paracetamol moeten laten,omdat ik daar jeuk van kreeg.de dokter heeft me wel een ander soort pijnpleister gegeven.en tot hier toe krijg ik nog geen reactie,de pijn is anders niet meer de verdragen aan mijn rug.

lieve groetjes

dotito, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Vervelend dat je dan pas weet wat er verder moet gebeuren  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat je je andere medicatie niet hoeft te laten staan en dat je een pijnpleister hebt die ervoor moeten zorgen dat je enigzinds de pijn kan verdragen  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte meid!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Vervelend dat je dan pas weet wat er verder moet gebeuren 
> Wel fijn dat je je andere medicatie niet hoeft te laten staan en dat je een pijnpleister hebt die ervoor moeten zorgen dat je enigzinds de pijn kan verdragen 
> Heel veel sterkte meid!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


dag Luussje

ja daar ben ik wel blij om dat ik een alternatief heb voor de pijn, maar hoe het verder moet???ik ben nu bijna een jaar in ziekte verlof omdat ik met mijn hernia niet kan gaan werken in het ziekenhuis.maar eerlijk gezegd hoe het verder moet weet ik echt niet. een operatie zie ik niet zitten,daar ben ik nog te jong voor.en negen van de tien mislukken die operaties of heb je complecatie.volgende week moet ik terug op controle bij de arbeidsgeneesheer ben benieuwd.ik mis mijn werk wel hoor! het feit is dat ik graag mensen help en graag voor mensen zorg en dat kan ik nu niet meer,ik kan amper voor mezelf zorgen.en ik ben ook niet graag afhankelijk,gelukkig heb ik een lieve moeder,die soms een handje toesteekt.toen dat dit vorig jaar in mei allemaal gebeurde zag ik mijn leven totaal niet meer zitten,ik wou niet meer leven.maar ik heb moeten leren positief de denken.ik ben in behandeling geweest en dat heeft me wel geholpen maar ik moet er wel alle dagen aan werken.veel vooruitzichten heb ik niet want op verlof gaan kan ik niet momenteel.maar binnen een half jaar gaan we verhuizen en dan heb ik terug een tuin,dan kan ik terug een hond kopen,ik hou van dieren.ik hoop dat je dit niet erg vind dat ik dit even neer pen maar,ik had er even nood aan.

ps:ik lees veel op dit forum en ik moet zeggen dat ik uit de teksten kan halen dat je lieve gevoelige meid bent.je bent echt zo lief voor alle leden,mooi zo! :Wink: 


lieve groetjes dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dotito,

Allereerst bedankt voor je lieve ps  :Wink: 
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je werk mist, maar het is momenteel belangrijk om goed voor jezelf te zorgen en te zorgen dat je beter wordt! Fijn dat je zo'n lieve moeder hebt die je een handje helpt!
Fijn dat je binnenkort kan verhuizen naar een huisje met een tuin en dat je dan een hondje neemt, misschien helpt dat om de positiviteit erin te houden of om nieuwe energie te vinden!
Vervelend dat je niet weet wat er verder moet gebeuren, dat brengt zoveel onzekerheid met je mee. Ik hoop dat je volgende week meer duidelijkheid krijgt. 
Heeel veel sterkte meid!
Ik hoop echt dat het goed met je komt!

Veel liefs, knuffel en meer positiefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

Ik kom met een up-date, want ik schijn overal zo'n beetje allergisch voor te zijn. Maar eerst even bijkomen van mijn sinusitis en laryngitis. Wel kan ik al melden dat ik (al is het niet heel heftig) reageer op grassen en pollen en in grotere mate op huisstofmijt.

Ik kom hier gauw terug hoor.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Fijn om even iets van je te horen! Wat vervelend dat je bijna overal allergisch voor bent  :Frown:  Heeel veel sterkte! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Ja Hella,

ik wens jou ook heel veel moed en sterkte toe, en dat je toch probeert van elke dag te genieten.

groetjes dotito, :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> Lieve Dotito,
> 
> Allereerst bedankt voor je lieve ps 
> Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je werk mist, maar het is momenteel belangrijk om goed voor jezelf te zorgen en te zorgen dat je beter wordt! Fijn dat je zo'n lieve moeder hebt die je een handje helpt!
> Fijn dat je binnenkort kan verhuizen naar een huisje met een tuin en dat je dan een hondje neemt, misschien helpt dat om de positiviteit erin te houden of om nieuwe energie te vinden!
> Vervelend dat je niet weet wat er verder moet gebeuren, dat brengt zoveel onzekerheid met je mee. Ik hoop dat je volgende week meer duidelijkheid krijgt. 
> Heeel veel sterkte meid!
> Ik hoop echt dat het goed met je komt!
> 
> Veel liefs, knuffel en meer positiefs Luuss


dag Luusje,

nu ben ik vrijdag naar ziekenhuis geweest voor de uitslag van mijn testen,nu blijkt dat ze niets hebben gevonden.ze hebben me wel eerst getest met zo prikjes,nu moet ik de volgende keer pillen nemen,zodat de dosis hoger is.ja is me nog al wat hoor.ben er nog niet van af,en nu maar afwachten he!

lieve groetjes,dotito, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Apart dat ze niks gevonden hebben  :Confused:  
Je moet nu pillen innemen, moet je dan een pil met een bepaald stofje innemen en dan kijken of je er allergisch op reageert? Moet je dan veel pillen innemen of dat meerdere keren doen?
Vervelend dat het allemaal nog weer langer duurt en je (nog) niet een duidelijke oorzaak hebt  :Frown:  Ik wens je heel veel geduld en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hey Dotito,
> 
> Apart dat ze niks gevonden hebben  
> Je moet nu pillen innemen, moet je dan een pil met een bepaald stofje innemen en dan kijken of je er allergisch op reageert? Moet je dan veel pillen innemen of dat meerdere keren doen?
> Vervelend dat het allemaal nog weer langer duurt en je (nog) niet een duidelijke oorzaak hebt  Ik wens je heel veel geduld en sterkte!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


ja moet nu eerst één pilleke inemen met een lage dosis, en dan afwachten enz.. dan een ander pilleke met hogere dosis tot dat ze iets hebben gevonden.moet zo'n3 keer naar de clinic gegaan elke keer voor een ander medicament te testen.en dat duurt dan ook nog een hele dag leuk is anders. :Frown: langs de hoop ik vlug op iets reageer,dan weet ik tenminste op wat ik allergische ben.4 jan moet ik terug naar de clinic.gelukkig heb ik een hospitalisatieverzekering want anders is dat een lopende rekening.

lieve groetjes, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Jeetje, nog een hele weg te gaan dus  :Frown:  Ik hoop ook dat je snel meer duidelijkheid krijgt! Nou idd gelukkig dat je zo'n verzekering hebt, anders wordt het allemaal bovenop de lange duur eer je iets weet ook nog zoveel duurder...
Heel erg veel sterkte en geduld en liefde! 

Lieve groetjes Luuss  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

dag Luuss,

ja ik heb nog een hele.....lange weg te gaan maar ik ben het ondertussen al gewend dat geloop naar de clinic zal het wel moeten aanvaarden momenteel.

lieve groetjes terug, :Wink:

----------


## kil

ik wenst dit aan niemand en nogmaals niemand toe, maar zorg ervoor dat je je epineprine spuitje altijd bijde hand hebt.
ik ben tot zover allergisch voor niets, maar ja ik eet ook niet alles en ook niet overal. dus daaraan kan het ook liggen.

----------


## christel1

Aan allen die allergisch zijn, mijn innige deelneming. Ik behoor dus ook bij de gelukkigen waarvan ze nog niet weten waar ik allergisch op reageer. Het is allemaal begonnen toen ze mijn hallux valgus knobbels weggenomen hebben en hiervoor hebben ze mijn voetbotje gebroken en er een edelmetalen pin ingestoken, een Kirschner pin. Het enige wat ik op internet kan vinden is dat er een legering van chroom, nikkel en ik dacht ook zink in zit waar ik waarschijnlijk allergisch aan ben. Ben ondertussen al naar de dermatologe geweest maar die had niet veel zin om me te testen op metaal allergie. En eigenlijk zijn het maar de gewone zaken waar ze me had moeten op testen. Chroom en zink, geen titanium want ik heb een heupprothese en die bestaat uit titanium, nikkel ook niet want ik kreeg geen exzeem van een broeksknop op zo wat meestal uit nikkel bestaat. Het is blijkbaar enkel maar als het ingeplant wordt en na een paar weken zijn stoffen begint af te geven, na 1 week of zo dat ik er al een allergische reactie op maak van netelroos maar echt van onder tot boven en onhoudbaar. Heb er zelfs een paar serieuze astma aanvallen aan overgehouden waarbij ik echt dacht dat ik ging stikken, leve de cortisone dan want je zou van minder gaan panikeren. 
En nu moet ik elke dag een pilletje nemen om de allergie te onderdrukken. Het wordt wel een probleem als ik nog eens in spoed onder het mes moet, hopelijk raadplegen ze mijn medisch dossier of is er iemand bij me die weet dat ik allergisch ben aan edelmetaal wat ze ook chirurgisch materiaal noemen en steken ze dan direct titaniumbouten, schroeven, pinnen of gelijk wat want als ik in shock ga dan ben ik dood en denk niet dat dit echt de bedoeling is. Miserie miserie dus.

----------


## bekkers

Je zou kunnen proberen andere medicijnen te gebruiken, ik adviseer je te kijken op pharma2go.be. Hier kan je gewoon per categorie kijken wat er beschikbaar is..

Hope this helps!  :Smile:

----------


## claire vanfleteren

> Wat vervelend Hella, ik hoop dat ze bij het volgende onderzoek wel kunnen achterhalen waar je klachten vandaan komen! 
> Ik heb een vriend die na allerlei tests ook niet wist waar hij allergisch voor scheen te zijn en dus bleef rondlopen met jeuk, bultjes, rode vlekken en andere ongemakken. Bleek hij niet tegen bepaalde stoffen in wasmiddelen te kunnen en nu gebruikt hij alleen Ariel wasmiddel en is hij van al zijn klachten af. (dit heeft hij samen met zijn moeder moeten uittesten hoor, want er was schijnbaar destijds nog geen test voor en ik weet niet of dat nu wel zo is)
> Ikzelf ben allergies voor nikkel, palladium (ooit oorbellen gekregen waarop stond dat ze zilver waren, niet dus dus gelijk bloemkool oren, dus nu draag ik alleen goud, zilver en titanium), ik heb hooikoorts (gebruik homeopatische pillen van A. Vogel), ik ben allergies voor rood vlees (eet dat dus ook niet) en ik heb een erg gevoelige huid (kan tegen veel producten niet want dan krijg ik een nog drogere huid, nog meer jeuk of allerlei vlekken, dus gebruik alleen producten waarvan ik weet dat ik daar die symptomen niet van krijg en gebruik geen make-up)
> Hella heb je de laatste maanden iets anders gegeten, gedronken of gebruikt qua wasmiddel, make-up, shampoo ofzo muv de titanium steg? 
> Wat in de tussentijd zou kunnen werken is peterselie, want peterselie is rijk aan vitamine A en C en bevat flavonoiden die allergische reacties remmen en ontgiftigend werkt en makkelijk toepasbaar is in eten.
> Succes en sterkte!
> 
> Groetjes


Allergische reacties heb ik als kind al. Er is nooit een antwoord op gekomen, maar je kunt stellen, dat ik allergisch ben voor alle medicatie. Nu had ik weer ferme reacties op een soort medicatie die ik moest nemen tegen mijn epilepsie en die heb ik heel eenvoudig afgebouwd, want nu heb ik geweten hoe het komt dat ik allergisch ben voor alles.
Ik neem nu een epilepsie medicatie van het jaar 1973 en ik voel me super goed.

DE OORZAAK LIGT BIJ HET GEBRUIK VAN HET BINDINGSMIDDEL IN DE MEDICATIE.
Ik had het geluk iemand te kunnen spreken die bij de dokters gaat om medicatie te verkopen en daar heb ik zwart op wit geweten, dat het medicijn van 1973 nog dat bindmiddel niet had.
Waarover het juist gaat heb ik vergeten te vragen welk soort bindmiddel.

Succes
Claire

----------

